# Ständige Anrufe von 023659880191



## Lifthrael (12 September 2013)

Ich habe schon Google und ein paar andere Seiten, die für solche Anfragen gedacht sind, bemüht, bin jedoch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen...

Seit ca 14 Uhr ruft ständig die Nummer 023659880191 auf unserem Festnetzanschluss an. Bisher gab es schon mehr als ein Dutzend Anrufe, manchmal mit 15 oder mehr Minuten Pause, dann wieder drei bis vier Anrufe direkt hintereinander.
Wenn man dran geht, hört man nur ein sich wiederholendes Piepen; mehr nicht.
Da mein Freund und ich mit unserer Festnetznummer sehr sparsam umgehen, kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausschließen, dass einer von uns beiden diese bei irgendeinem Gewinnspiel oder sonstigem abgegeben hat. Im Telefonbuch stehen wir auch nicht.

Hat vielleicht jemand anderes auch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nummer gemacht?
Ist diese Nummer eventuell jemandem bekannt?
Der Vorwahl nach müsste die Nummer aus dem Kreis Marl sein. Aber wer hier eine Zeit lang mitließt weiß ja, dass dies nicht zwingend wirklich so sein muss.

Wenn also jemand mehr weiß, würde mich das freuen. Wenn nicht, hoffe ich einfach, dass die momentane Ruhe bestehen bleibt...


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2013)

Könnte theoretisch auch ein wildgewordenes Faxgerät sein das einer versehentlich mit Deiner (Telefonnummer)Nummer gefüttert hat.
Schon mal versucht einfach diese Nummer anzurufen?
Ist bei mir auch schon passiert, meine Firma hat mir was faxen wollen, ich wußte daß die immer zeitversetzt nachts faxen (ist lange her, war zu Zeiten des guten alten Mondscheintarifs bei den Telekomikern).
Pünktlich um zwei Uhr nachts klingelte das Telefon im (Mehr)Minutentakt. Half nur das Telefon aus der Dose zu ziehen. Die Wahlversuche waren damals auf 50 eingestellt ...


----------



## Teleton (12 September 2013)

Hmm, ständig besetzt. Könnte die eine Nebenstelle einer Fenster und Türen-Firma aus Marl sein.


----------



## Lifthrael (12 September 2013)

Einfach zurückrufen wollte ich vorsichtshalber lieber nicht. Vielleicht bin ich da ein wenig zu paranoid für 
Ein wildgewordenes Fax könnte eine Möglichkeit sein, dafür sind mir die sehr beliebigen Intervalle zwischen den Anrufen dann aber doch zu... beliebig. Wäre also höchstens die Möglichkeit, dass da jemand, ganz antik, immer wieder manuell unsere Nummer eingegeben hat. Ich bin bei Faxen allerdings auch absolut nicht fit, da ich die zwar miterlebt habe, wir zu Hause jedoch nie eins hatten und ich nur ein einziges Mal ein Fax von einer Bekannten aus verschickt habe...

Teleton, das ist ja nett, dass du dich da ins kalte Wasser gestürzt und einfach mal angerufen hast 
Also ist Hippos Hypothese (chrchr...) dann wohl eher richtig?


----------



## Teleton (12 September 2013)

> Teleton, das ist ja nett, dass du dich da ins kalte Wasser gestürzt und einfach mal angerufen hast


Nicht nachmachen liebe Kinder. Teleton ist ausgebildeter Telekommunikationsstuntman, eine Art Steve-O des Telefons.

Grade bin ich durchgekommen,es ist tatsächlich ein Fax. Da ich mit meiner Stimme nicht die erforderlichen Piepstöne zu modulieren vermag  konnte ich mich mit dem Fax nicht weiter unterhalten.


----------



## Lifthrael (12 September 2013)

Jetzt habe ich Bilder in meinem Kopf, wie sich Teleton durch die Gegend katapultiert...

Ok, dann hat sich das große Geheimnis also gelüftet und in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Vielen Dank euch beiden dafür!
Dann werden die letzten vier Anrufe, die direkt hintereinander erfolgten, wahrscheinlich ein sehr wütend-frustrierter Mensch gewesen sein, der verzweifelt versucht hat sein Material durch unsere Leitung zu pressen. Naja, hoffen wir, dass er seinen Fehler irgendwann bemerkt hat und morgen keinen neuen Versuch startet...


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2013)

Lifthrael schrieb:


> Seit ca 14 Uhr ruft ständig die Nummer *023659880*191 auf unserem Festnetzanschluss an.


Könnte von diesem Unternehmen stammen: http://www.oliva-fenster.de/impressum.html


> OLIVA GmbH - Fenster & Türen
> Boschstraße 1
> 45770 Marl
> Phone:    0049 *(0) 23 65 / 98 80 - 0*
> Fax:    0049 (0) 23 65 / 98 80 - 1 50


Bis auf die Nebenstellennummern paßt es


----------



## BenTigger (12 September 2013)

Wenn es dann morgen weitergeht,  einfach mal die 98800 anrufen und die Zentrale bitten dem Kollegen des Faxgerätes mit der Nr 191 Bescheid geben und einen Lehrgang in der Eingabe der richtigen Tel.Nr. anbieten 

Andere Alternative wäre deine Telefonnummer an eine andere Telefonnummer weiterleiten, an der ein Faxgerät hängt. Dann ist auch ende mit der Klingelei.


----------

